# Michael Gough - RIP



## Culhwch (Mar 18, 2011)

Just discovered that Michael Gough has died at the age of 94. 

io9. We come from the future.

He was a frequent Tim Burton collaborator, and I will always remember him as the definitive Alfred Pennyworth. But he was a fantastic actor who lent gravitas to any film he was in.

Rest in peace, Michael.


----------



## blacknorth (Mar 18, 2011)

A very long and distinguished career, particularly remember his from television over the years.

For those who perhaps are unaware, sad to report English actor Alfred Burke died recently too, aged 92. 

I think he appeared in one or more of the Harry Potter moves (as the headmaster?) but those of us who remember him remember him best for his astonishing performance as down on his luck private detective Frank Marker in the long-running Public Eye on ITV, and later UK Gold. He also appeared in two sf gems in the 60s - Children of the Damned, the sequel to Wyndham's Village of the Damned; and the wonderful and unfairly obscure The Night Caller. He also played leading roles in a low-key television adaptation of Edith Wharton's The Bewitched, and Nigel Kneale's Ladies Night.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 20, 2011)

Michael Gough was such a fine actor, even if the film he was in was a B-movie his presence would shine though, whether he played a villain or a supporting character, it was always a pleasure to watch him perform. I will miss him, rest in peace Mr Gough.


----------



## Interference (Mar 20, 2011)

One of a very few actors whose range was so spectacularly broad that he was the perfect choice for a huge selection of important supporting roles.

Never forgotten.


----------

